# Newest (to be) Expat to Merida



## bklie3 (May 31, 2011)

Hello all
I wanted to introduce myself to the forum as a (not too) soon to be American Expat moving to Merida. My partner and I just closed on the Casa Jaguar property (soon to be Villa Verde bed and breakfast) and we are so excited about our decision. Enough with the rate race and middle-class political beatings of the US - leaving it far behind for our new life. Not actually making the move for another year, but plan to make a name for us and our establishment once we do.

Expect for me to be a regular contributor here. Glad to have found this site!

Bob (and Michael)


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

hey Bob and Michael!

I am also moving down to Merida are in about 5 months with my partner. We are moving down to get way from all the political crap and just start over again. Good luck with your move and also try yolisto. Yolisto is a forum just for the Merida area.


----------



## bklie3 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. We will have to meet down there some time!


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi bklie3, congrats on your move. I'm considering living in Mérida for a year (after several visits elsewhere, I can't stop thinking about Mexico!!) and wonder why you chose Mérida.
I would love to hear your thoughts about this city.
Thanks so much -should I move there or visit, I will certainly visit Villa Verde!
Regards,
Téa


----------



## bklie3 (May 31, 2011)

taooftea said:


> Hi bklie3, congrats on your move. I'm considering living in Mérida for a year (after several visits elsewhere, I can't stop thinking about Mexico!!) and wonder why you chose Mérida.
> I would love to hear your thoughts about this city.
> Thanks so much -should I move there or visit, I will certainly visit Villa Verde!
> Regards,
> Téa


Hello taooftea

Thank you for your response. My Partner and I have been fans of Mexico for about ten years and visited Merida the first time about 5 years ago. We started to get serious a year and a half ago and started working with a great realtor in March. We found an amazing property on that trip an negotiated until a few weeks ago and now we are property owners.

Why Merida - so many reasons. 

Architecture - we feel like the Centro is like visiting/living in a beautiful European city, finding it much more influenced by France and Portugal than Spain (lots of history about why).

Culture - the many museums, the opera house, and the way the city supports the arts (last trip they brought in the Cuban ballet to perform Swan Lake on the steps of the oldest church in the Americas). This city gets it so much more than cities in the US.

Food - the restaurants provide something for everyone, even down to having a great Mexican lunch of panuchos and a beer for about $3

History - beyond the homes in the Centro (built in the 1600's, many using the stones from the Mayan pyramids that were torn down by the Spaniards, are the amazing ancient Mayan ruins (of which only about 25% have found to date).

Location - with it's own international airport, it is easy to get to. And once there, there are so many driving destinations you can go to - the Gulf is 30 minutes away, the Mayan ruins, the Cenotes, and (if one is so inclined) a 4 hour drive to Cancun.

Safety - well known that Merida is the safest city in Mexico and one of the safest in the Americas

Cost of Living - Kiplingers just published an article last week about the best overseas cities to retire to, and Merida was listed as #1

Convenience - the Centro has the feeling of a small European town but is surrounded by an 800,000 person city with all the conveniences of a major metropolitan including malls, large chain stores (like Home Depo, Cosco, and Walmart), Movie theaters, etc.

Ok, now I am sure you are sorry you asked, but as you can tell we have done our homework and are very enthusiastic fans of Merida.

Look forward to your visit and I will be sure to let folks here know when we are open for business.

Bob


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

SO helpful, perfect, thank you!! Your description tells me I'll have to visit.

Many thanks,

Téa


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

Bob,
Hello again! I'd like to ask you another question. What was your best resource for making the move, and can you give maybe 5 tips for getting the process going? This forum has been wonderful (more so when I'm home from vacation), and other sites for sure, but I'd love to hear once more from you.
See you on the other side!
Téa


----------



## FreedomLovers (Jul 15, 2011)

*Welcome*

My wife and I have been here for a couple of years now and really love it...we have been fortunate to have met so many great people here and are happy to pass on the names/numbers of those that might be able to help you, should you need it...just let us know...

It is exciting to hear that you are making this move, and we know that you will love it here...the locals are amazing (very friendly and helpful) and they make it such a fun place to live...Merida is such a great city...the just love to party all the time...

Let us know when you are coming down and we would love to meet with you guys! Take care...

David


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you so very much David! I really appreciate the encouragement. We're going to stay at a hacienda for a few weeks and look for a long-term rental; if you have any leads about homes to rent please forward to me!
We have a child too to put into primary school. We are all learning Spanish here eager to continue there.
Thanks again, and feel free to pass along any info! Much appreciated
Téa


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

*Merida's Climate?*

Merida does sound interesting but what about the heat and humidity? What is it really like to live there in the summer and hurricane season? Is air conditioning too expensive to have? I just retired and would like to check out Mexico. Safety is important but I don't want to be miserable due to heat and humidity. So, any first person experiences would be welcome. No place is perfect. Heck, I live just outside of Chicago and weather isn't one of our strong points.
Thanks,
Rich


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am in Merida right now and had a great time at the main plaza with all the food, arts and crafts stalls 
and the live music and dancing....only problem it was 96 degrees F and 96% humidity today with thunder storms tonight....hot and sticky could be the forecast during hurricane season in Merida....


----------



## YaVengo (Jul 7, 2009)

I notice you're from Guayabitos, Nayarit. How does the weather there at this time compare to Merida?





chicois8 said:


> I am in Merida right now and had a great time at the main plaza with all the food, arts and crafts stalls
> and the live music and dancing....only problem it was 96 degrees F and 96% humidity today with thunder storms tonight....hot and sticky could be the forecast during hurricane season in Merida....


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh so lucky chicois8, heat and all...


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

YaVengo said:


> I notice you're from Guayabitos, Nayarit. How does the weather there at this time compare to Merida?


I was there about 2 weeks ago and it was just as warm with 100% humidity......


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

taooftea said:


> Oh so lucky chicois8, heat and all...


yes,off to cool cenotes tomorrow, had unbelievable dinner of fish/clams/shrimp wrapped in banana leaves at Restaurant Chaya,100 pesos.... corner calle 62 y 57........you likey


----------



## bklie3 (May 31, 2011)

taooftea said:


> Bob,
> Hello again! I'd like to ask you another question. What was your best resource for making the move, and can you give maybe 5 tips for getting the process going? This forum has been wonderful (more so when I'm home from vacation), and other sites for sure, but I'd love to hear once more from you.
> See you on the other side!
> Téa


Our best resource for moving there was making visits and staying at Bed and Breakfasts. Not only did we find kindred souls in expats who were running the B+B, but also similar souls who were staying there. 

Second best source for moving there was getting out and meeting people. The "English Library" in Merida is a fantastic gathering place for expats, and every Tuesday morning Keith Heitke of Mexico International Realtors conducts a fabulous tour of several houses where you can see see the beauty that is hiding behind those big courtyard walls and meet other americans/expats. Additionally we were there over this past Christmas and attended a dinner at one of the B+B's on Christmas day with a room full of strangers who became friends by the end of the meal.

Last best source is to spend a couple of hours with a realtor. If you are seriously considering a move, they will give you an incredible amount of information and show you what the various choices are - houses that need renovation and those that are already done. Personally I recommend Keith Heitke (above) who was instrumental in our move. And by the way, he hosts a Merida house sale on Househunters International this coming Friday night (July 22nd).


----------



## bklie3 (May 31, 2011)

YaVengo said:


> Merida does sound interesting but what about the heat and humidity? What is it really like to live there in the summer and hurricane season? Is air conditioning too expensive to have? I just retired and would like to check out Mexico. Safety is important but I don't want to be miserable due to heat and humidity. So, any first person experiences would be welcome. No place is perfect. Heck, I live just outside of Chicago and weather isn't one of our strong points.
> Thanks,
> Rich


I currently live in Columbus Ohio - where right now it is 94 degrees and 100% humidity with a heat index of over 100 degrees. From July to end of September is is hot and humid here and from November to April it is cold, snowy and icy. 

Besides, that is why every property in Merida has a pool and cool cenotes. Plus it is 30 minutes from the Gulf. And, they lower the price of electricity during the hot season so people can run the air conditioning. Oh yea, and that is what siestas are all about - everything closes from 2 - 4. Also, unlike Columbus Ohio, it is sunny almost every day of the year - the rainy season mostly is about afternoon thunderstorms that show up as quickly as they disappear.


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

bklie3 said:


> Our best resource for moving there was making visits and staying at Bed and Breakfasts. Not only did we find kindred souls in expats who were running the B+B, but also similar souls who were staying there.
> 
> Second best source for moving there was getting out and meeting people. The "English Library" in Merida is a fantastic gathering place for expats, and every Tuesday morning Keith Heitke of Mexico International Realtors conducts a fabulous tour of several houses where you can see see the beauty that is hiding behind those big courtyard walls and meet other americans/expats. Additionally we were there over this past Christmas and attended a dinner at one of the B+B's on Christmas day with a room full of strangers who became friends by the end of the meal.
> 
> Last best source is to spend a couple of hours with a realtor. If you are seriously considering a move, they will give you an incredible amount of information and show you what the various choices are - houses that need renovation and those that are already done. Personally I recommend Keith Heitke (above) who was instrumental in our move. And by the way, he hosts a Merida house sale on Househunters International this coming Friday night (July 22nd).


You have been so helpful. I love your enthusiasm about Mérida and about becoming an expat, it is encouraging.
I have to say that as much reading and research as I've done, I'm concerned, maybe confused, about legalities and paperwork.
Did you ever extend your tourist visa while there? Did you ever need to? How far in advance did you apply for FM-3 status? Is that what you did? Do you have any advice? If I would like a 180-day tourist visa, should I visit the consulate here or extend while I am there? I have never stayed longer than 3 weeks at a time.

(PS -Bob, you've been so helpful...if you ever have any questions about Boston, let me know...haha!) Téa


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

taooftea said:


> [...]Did you ever extend your tourist visa while there? Did you ever need to? How far in advance did you apply for FM-3 status? Is that what you did? Do you have any advice? If I would like a 180-day tourist visa, should I visit the consulate here or extend while I am there? I have never stayed longer than 3 weeks at a time.


You can't extend a 180 day tourist permit. You have to leave the country and get a new one. You only have to leave briefly, but you do have to get to the border (or fly out). If you go to the border. You can just turn around and come back in with a new tourist permit. 

If you are planning on staying longer than 180 days and have an income source, you should apply for a visa after you get settled and have an address. However, many people stay in Mexico for extended periods of time on a tourist permit, just making periodic trips out of the country.


----------



## taooftea (Jul 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You can't extend a 180 day tourist permit. You have to leave the country and get a new one. You only have to leave briefly, but you do have to get to the border (or fly out). If you go to the border. You can just turn around and come back in with a new tourist permit.
> 
> If you are planning on staying longer than 180 days and have an income source, you should apply for a visa after you get settled and have an address. However, many people stay in Mexico for extended periods of time on a tourist permit, just making periodic trips out of the country.


Thank you so much....I don't know why, but the permit thing is confusing for me!
I do have a source of income and I don't foresee any complications. I suppose I'll figure it all out as I go along!
Thanks again,
Téa


----------



## ATLCastro (Aug 10, 2011)

My husband and I would like to check out residential properties to purchase in Merida. Can anyone recommend a few realtors that are helpful, trustworthy and patient?


----------



## Patypan (May 10, 2012)

*Is Villa Verde open?*



bklie3 said:


> Hello all
> I wanted to introduce myself to the forum as a (not too) soon to be American Expat moving to Merida. My partner and I just closed on the Casa Jaguar property (soon to be Villa Verde bed and breakfast) and we are so excited about our decision. Enough with the rate race and middle-class political beatings of the US - leaving it far behind for our new life. Not actually making the move for another year, but plan to make a name for us and our establishment once we do.
> 
> Expect for me to be a regular contributor here. Glad to have found this site!
> ...


Hi Bob, 
Not sure if you remember us. My husband, Michael, and I met you, Michael and your sisters on the housetour in November 2011. We were wondering if Villa Verde opened yet. We have our house in the US for sale and will be moving down as soon as we sell up here. 
Trina


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

*Heat and humidity*



YaVengo said:


> Merida does sound interesting but what about the heat and humidity? What is it really like to live there in the summer and hurricane season? Is air conditioning too expensive to have? I just retired and would like to check out Mexico. Safety is important but I don't want to be miserable due to heat and humidity. So, any first person experiences would be welcome. No place is perfect. Heck, I live just outside of Chicago and weather isn't one of our strong points.
> Thanks,
> Rich


Everyone has different temperature tolerances. Being out in the open sun during summer 
afternoons in Merida would be intolerable for most fair skinned people. However, the nights 
and mornings are always fresh.

Electric cost/kwh increases with usage. If one only uses a/c during the times of day 
when it's needed, costs will likely be tolerable. Supplementing with fans helps a lot.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

If I may give some unsolicited advice re Merida and Yucatan state: if planning a business, start thinking early on in the process where your workers will come from. Problems finding reliable help is the elephant in the room which some sites, dependent upon advertising, don't want to acknowledge. One could easily go through half a dozen workers before finding a good worker. So, if I may say, ask for recommendations asap (if you'll be looking for workers) and avoid that stress.
You might find it hard to believe that it's difficult to get good workers in Yucatan state, given the excellent reputation of Mexican workers in US. But those in the US tend to be the "Mexi-*cans*".


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

Merida Yucatan said:


> You might find it hard to believe that it's difficult to get good workers in Yucatan state, given the excellent reputation of Mexican workers in US. But those in the US tend to be the "Mexi-*cans*".


Please clarify this statement for me.

Anyone?

Perhaps Merida Yucatan also believes that ****** expats in Mexico tend to be "Ameri-*cans*?"


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

ptrichmondmike said:


> Please clarify this statement for me.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Perhaps Merida Yucatan also believes that ****** expats in Mexico tend to be "Ameri-*cans*?"


Mexican workers in the US tend to be amongst the best, most cabaple Mexican workers. 

I'll leave it to you to decide if expats in Mexico are different from those who remain in 
US, Canada or Europe.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Merida Yucatan said:


> Mexican workers in the US tend to be amongst the best, most cabaple Mexican workers.


If according to you Mexican expats in the US tend to be the best Mexican workers, then why can't they find work in their own country?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> If according to you Mexican expats in the US tend to be the best Mexican workers, then why can't they find work in their own country?


Maybe because in Mexico they can make 100 pesos a day when work is available where as 
in the USA they can make 100 dollars a day............


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> If according to you Mexican expats in the US tend to be the best Mexican workers, then why can't they find work in their own country?


My guess is that a lot of workers could find work in Mexico, rather than in US. That may be why so many are returning from US now.

Certainly there's work, much of the time, for good construction trades people in Merida, Yucatan. 
I agree with the poster who said good Mexican workers go to the US for higher pay. Construction 
workers in Merida tend to earn 200 to 300 pesos/day.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Merida Yucatan said:


> My guess is that a lot of workers could find work in Mexico, rather than in US. That may be why so many are returning from US now.
> 
> Certainly there's work, much of the time, for good construction trades people in Merida, Yucatan.
> I agree with the poster who said good Mexican workers go to the US for higher pay. Construction
> workers in Merida tend to earn 200 to 300 pesos/day.


I tend to think that people find what they are looking for.

If one believes that it's nearly impossible to find honest, hardworking employees, one finds dishonest, lazy ones. Possibly because that distrust is so hard to disguise.

If one expects to find honest, hardworking employees, one finds them, as well, because that believe in the willingness of people to work hard, and appreciation of it are also hard to disguise.

I try to fall in the middle. I know that there are both kinds of people. So I try my very best to treat everyone as if they are the hard working, ambitious souls that they present to me, knowing that only a percentage of them are being honest, not with me, but with themselves.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

I've been told numerous times that I'm too kind to my workers in Yucatan, and 
many of them interpret that as a sign of weakness. If paying people has to 
be unpleasant, I'll choose to do business in a place other than Yucatan state 
another time. 

I think Yucatan is a very good state to live in, though.


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> I tend to think that people find what they are looking for.
> 
> If one believes that it's nearly impossible to find honest, hardworking employees, one finds dishonest, lazy ones. Possibly because that distrust is so hard to disguise.
> 
> ...


Very true as a "general" rule. (There are always exceptions so please don’t jump on me, people. :boxing

Most people have a tendency to live up to the expectations that you have of them. If your expectations are high they will try to live up to that expectation. If you have a low opinion of them -- they will meet that expectation as well.

That has often been applied even to children and that is why it is important for parents to give them a measure of self worth. If parents say "you will never amount to anything. You are a loser." Guess what? Most of the time that is exactly what they will become. The opposite is true.

Basic psychology but proven again and again in family, business, social settings, etc.


----------



## thehoosier (Sep 10, 2010)

I kinda get what is trying to be said about Mexican workers in America versus here in Mexico. I have lots of coworkers over the past 17 years that are Latino. Most were very motivated to make lots of money, so one day they could return home and have a better life. Down here they don't have that motivation. I would say a Mexican working in Mexico is just as likely to be a good or bad employee than an American working in America. While many things about life is different down here, so much is the same. And how people act is very similar. I have just as much expectation from someone down here than I do if I was hiring someone back in Indianapolis.


----------

